# Connemara stallions that have showjumped to Grade A?



## Piran (30 October 2017)

Apart from Western Armada (too old) and Grey Palace (too small), are there any Connemara stallions in the UK that have jumped to grade A? I'm am NOT interested in those that have done WHP/ M&M WHP only


----------

